# Selling my Car to Carvana



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone ever sell their vehicle to Carvana?
I’m about to on Saturday, getting completely out of this money losing gig.
Been doing Uber for 5 years and lyft for over 1 on a part time basis.
As of now I have 1,897 trips on Uber and 236 on lyft.
I’ll be heading west from Florida and hopefully end up in the northwest.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Have you check with CarMax and see what the will offer you for your car?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

amazinghl said:


> Have you check with CarMax and see what the will offer you for your car?


About $500.00 less. I got an offer of $5,050.00 for a 2009 Merc C300 with 105,000 miles


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> About $500.00 less. I got an offer of $5,050.00 for a 2009 Merc C300 with 105,000 miles


My advice is not to sell your car and try to use transporting company to bring your car there. The reason is.
(1) Market price of your car ( according to KBB) is $6,666. You are losing 1,550 on selling.
If you use transporting company, you will have to pay around $1800.
(2) When you are trying to purchase another car (same car, same mileage, same condition) in northwest, you will probably need to pay more than your location's market price.
Plus you are going to pay for sale tax with Higher sale tax. $500. )

So please check the market's price for each region first. Consider about pros and cons.
I did use All States Car Transport, LLC. 4485 Stirling Road # 208 Fort Lauderdale, FL 33314 , when I bring my car to CA from KY. I did online quote and their offer price was $1,400. I believed my decision was right after I moved here. No time wasted for hunting another car plus higher car price of this region. I did spend on carrying my car but on calculation, I made few bucks on profit.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Car transport? Drive it or tow it!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> My advice is not to sell your car and try to use transporting company to bring your car there. The reason is.
> (1) Market price of your car ( according to KBB) is $6,666. You are losing 1,550 on selling.
> If you use transporting company, you will have to pay around $1800.
> (2) When you are trying to purchase another car (same car, same mileage, same condition) in northwest, you will probably need to pay more than your location's market price.
> ...


Had not thought of that! Plus my car is able to burn Flex fuel. Thank you.


The Texan said:


> Car transport? Drive it or tow it!


I can tow it as I have a vehicle able to but would need to rent a uhaul to transport.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Driving will cost more. Think about foods, hotel motel and time, gas, mileage go up.
I don't think driving is not worth to do.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Driving will cost more. Think about foods, hotel motel and time, gas, mileage go up.
> I don't think driving is not worth to do.


I plan on taking my time driving visiting as many states as I can. 
I really do not think I would want or need my car for what I plan to be a 4-6 stay out west. Who knows I may decide to stay.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

May i suggest a can of gasoline and 1 Bic disposable lighter. That should do the trick you are looking for my friend.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I plan on taking my time driving visiting as many states as I can.
> I really do not think I would want or need my car for what I plan to be a 4-6 stay out west. Who knows I may decide to stay.


Reminder: : Just don't bring your gun with you when passing through states. Guns laws in states are different. So, If you had planned to, research how to do it first. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Reminder: : Just don't bring your gun with you when passing through states. Guns laws in states are different. So, If you had planned to, research how to do it first. :thumbup::thumbup:


No issues. Former LEO.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Are you only selling or purchasing as well


----------

